# Mediencenter selbst bauen.



## flowfy (20. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
Ich habe eine Idee ins Auge gefasst und würde gerne wissen, ob vielleicht jemand schon etwas vergleichbares kennt oder 
Ahnung davon hat.

Mein Vorhaben:
Ich möchte mir ein Tablet/Mini-Pc (egal was, auf jeden Fall mit Touchdisplay) anschaffen, welcher:

- Auf mein Heimnetzwerk zugreifen kann, um an Musikdateien zu kommen und diese abzuspielen
- Das Audiosignal auf meine Lautsprecher streamen
- Es sollte eine Benutzeroberfläche besitzen (wie Mediaplayer oder so)

Ist das überhaupt so realisierbar?

MfG
Flo


----------



## cann0nf0dder (21. Mai 2014)

im falle von android tablets (hab weder nen surface tab noch irgendwas von apple da, sollte aber auch problemlos gehen)

es file manager -> kann netzwerkfreigaben nutzen
mx media player -> kann ohne probleme über netzwerkfreigabe abspielen (alternativ nen subsonic streaming server fürs netzwerk einrichten und d-sub oder oder alternative (zur not browser) zum connecten nutzen)
per klinke verbinden und schon läufts


----------



## shadie (21. Mai 2014)

Um das beantworten zu können müsste man auch noch wissen wie das Heimnetzwerk aufgebaut ist, bzw auf welcher Plattform die Daten liegen.

Wenn es ohne Kabel vom Tablet auf der ANlage abgespielt werden soll wäre ein Tablet + das hier denkbar:

Bastelvariante:
Raspberry Pi RBCA000 Mainboard: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Kopfloser Streamingclient welcher per Klinke an der ANlage angeschlossen wird:
http://www.amazon.de/AVM-Repeater-A...qid=1400653470&sr=8-5&keywords=fritz+repeater

Falls deine Musik in ITunes hinterlegt ist wäre das hier noch denkbar:
Apple TV (3. Generation, 1080p) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video



Ich nutze bei mir zu Hause einen HTPC welcher nur einen USB Stick mit XBMC besitzt, der ist an der Anlage angeschlossen + am TV.
Wenn ich jetzt Musik hören will brauch nur HTPC und Anlage an sein und ich kann auf allen mobilen Geräten, die XBMC App nutzen auf der meien gesamte Musik vom Server aufgelistet wird.


Wenn es günstig sein soll empfehle ich dir definitiv den Pi + Raspbmc, hier am besten mal reinlesen.
Für Musik reicht das dicke, bei großen Videodateien (10GB) hat er jedoch seien Probleme bei der Wiedergabe, das war aber ja nicht die Aufgabenstellung.


Falls du das Teil irgendwann auch am TV nutzen willst wäre ein kleiner HTPC auf AM1 oder 1150 Basis ideal.
Den kann man auch für kleines Geld zusammenwürfeln wenn man Reste noch daheim liegen hat.


----------



## flowfy (21. Mai 2014)

Ich habe die ganze Sache mal nochmal überdacht.
Die einfachste Lösung dürfte ja diese sein oder ? 

Tablet + Adapter


Die Dateien liegen auf einem NAS. 
Wie sieht die Raspberry Variante aus, die habe ich nicht ganz verstanden. Was kann ich da basteln?
Und wer kann mir ein gutes Tablet raten? (Bitte kein Apple)


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Mai 2014)

Ich würde mir ein günstiges Tablet mit einem Prozessor holen, der x86 -Befehlssätze kennt,  und da dann openELEC  draufspielen.  Habe ich selber noch nicht benutzt,  sollte aber ziemlich genau das sein, was du brauchst  

Der Bluetooth-Adapter wäre an einem mobilen Gerät eher unpraktisch ...   und auch qualitativ wären die meisten solchen Lösungen schwierig. 
Am besten wäre es wohl, wenn du einfach einen netzwerkfähigen Hifi-Verstärker in der Anlage hättest. 

Was soll das gute Gerät denn noch können?


----------



## shadie (21. Mai 2014)

Das Problem an der ganzen Sache ist eine App zu finden, die A) an die Daten kommt (das sollte kein Thema sein) und B) auch noch die Funktion hat, die ganze geschichte wohl hin zu streamen.

Raspberry PI:

Raspbmc - Download - CHIP

D.h. man braucht ein Netzteil mit Mikro USB Anschluss (gewöhnliches handynetzteil) + ne SD Karte + ein kleines Gehäuse, alles in allem ca. 50 €

Auf die SD wird dann raspmbmc (XBMC für Rasperry pi) installiert.

Dort kann man dann auf z.B. Windows Netzwerke zugreifen und dort freigegebene Ordner einbinden.

Dann holt man sich z.b. fürs Handy eine XBMC Remote app (kostenlos), damit kann man dann auf die beim Pi eingebundene Musik zugreifen und direkt am Pi abspielen, d.h. du sagst mit deinem Handy dem pi nur noch, spiele das lied ab und der holt sich die Daten aus dem Netz (Server Nas was auch immer du da hast) und spielt es n der ANlage ab.


Schaue dir am besten mal YOutube Videos mit Raspbmc an, Bilder sagen mehr als tausend worte


----------



## DKK007 (21. Mai 2014)

Wie viel darf es denn kosten? 

Ich habe seit 2 Wochen ein Tablet von TrekStor für 200€ und finde es für den Unialtag völlig ausreichend. Isbesondere da die Akkulaufzeit (6h) mehr als 10 mal so lang ist wie bei meinem alten Laptop. Als CPU steckt ein ARM A7 mit 4 x 1,3GHz drin. Das Gerät hat WLan, Bluetooth und UMTS. Allein für letzteres Zahlt man woanders noch mal 100€ Aufpreis. Mein Gerät verwendet Android 4.2.2 und hat 16GB, ich hab mir aber noch eine 32 microSD gekauft. Über einen mitgeleiferten Adapter lässt sich an der MicroUSB-Buchse ein USB-Stick anschließen. Den einzigen Kritikpunkt den ich bisher feststellen konnte ist das spiegelnde Display, das allerdings drinnen nicht allzu sehr stört.


----------



## flowfy (21. Mai 2014)

Habe schon mehrfach gelesen das xbmc, raspbmc, open elec und Co keine touchsteuerung unterstützen?


----------



## shadie (21. Mai 2014)

Schau dir bitte wie besprochen ein Video mit RASPBMC an.

Das Ding kannst du wie schon gesagt ohne Bildschirm betreiben und dann am Tablet auswählen, was abgespielt werden soll.

Nur für die Einrichtung braucht das Teil einen Bildschirm.

Die Musik wird dann am Tablet ausgewählt.


Schau einfach mal ein Video auf YOutube, dann verstehst du die Gedankengänge


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Mai 2014)

flowfy schrieb:


> Habe schon mehrfach gelesen das xbmc, raspbmc, open elec und Co keine touchsteuerung unterstützen?


 
Dann nimm XBMC,  das kann das mit Sicherheit.


----------



## Jimini (21. Mai 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Dann nimm XBMC,  das kann das mit Sicherheit.


Ja, XBMC 13 (Gotham) unterstützt definitiv Touchscreens.

MfG Jimini


----------



## norse (26. Mai 2014)

Xbmc 12 kann auch schon wunderbar touch, hat sogar von Haus aus eine optimierte Oberfläche für touch Bildschirme


----------

